# lesbians ttc via at home insemination



## loveislove

Hi im very new to the site. Well my partner & I have been together 6 years 1 year domestic partners :) we ttc last year via AI but the timing was off. We started ttc for baby #1 again this month. We inseminated using a known donor (her brother) on the 10th & 11th. I believe I OV yesterday. Hoping for a bfp !!! Af is suppose to come on the 27th. If she doesn't ill do a hpt. :) all we used was a sterile cup & 10ml oral syringe left it in there for a few minutes while i O and laid with pillows under my bottom and legs up for 30 mins. I hope it worked. I wanna hear other stories to stay positive:)... Ill keep everyone updated.. baby dust for everyone:))


----------



## anjamum_TTC

Hi there,

I have been with my partner for almost 3 years, and have been trying to conceive - using home insemination - for the past 9 months. We tried for 6 cycles, then had 2 cycles free leading up to christmas to get our heads together, as it is very emotionally draining, so this is cycle 7.... i've inseminated 3 times so far, with 1 more tomorrow then it's onto the TWW.

Hope you get your BFP!!

X


----------



## loveislove

Anjamum thank you. & I wish u a BFP :)). I hate this tww . I keep feeling the littlest cramps and I have the white mucus for 2 days but I think im over thinking it too much.... I hope I get the bfp.


----------



## m.knight

Were in a slightly different situation. Hubby can ejaculate but not in me during sex due to other issues so while were saving for iui we are trying at home insem. This is month 3. 1st wasn't successful, 2nd timing was off. Got positive opk this morning so trying today and for the next few days. Been TTC for just over 2 years in total. I would also like to hear any success stories.


----------



## loveislove

M.knight I see alot of great succes stores with AI.... I hope u get your BFP :) I hate the tww. Keep me updated


----------



## thepunks

My wife and I are also trying to conceive with a know donor. We have been together 9 years and married 3. Did our first attempt last month and now will start again in about a week or so depending on the opk.

The tww last month was really annoying, I was having many symptoms and was even late by a few days but then my temp dropped really suddenly and it was over. 

Hoping for better luck this month.

We are using a specimen cup for our donor then a softcup for me. I did some research and heard that it was helpful to keep the swimmers closer to the cervix for the insemination so we got Instead cups at the drugstore and that way I can wear it for up to 12 hours and not have to worry about the laying upside down as much.

Good luck to you this month! I will be sure to send some baby dust your way!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies,

I'm poking my head in here. I'm about to do my 3rd cycle of trying but this will be my second time trying at home (1 failed IUI). I'm using sperm from a cryobank as my "donor". I use Instead cups for my insemination, and I'll be inseminating on days O-2, O-2, and O.

Wishing everyone GL and sending tons of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## loveislove

Hi thepunks :) I know this method works we just need to keep trying..hoping for your bfp this month :) baby dust ur wayy ***** 


Lesbianmystiq .. goodluck to you this month . I think id it doesnt work this time for me im going to try the softcups.. im only 3dpo tomorrow will be a week since first insemination and all day ive been feeling cramps on my right side. Idk what it is or if its just in my head . I plan on doing the hpt on the 27th. I do not want to do it early... hoping for bfp for all of us..:)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

loveislove said:


> Hi thepunks :) I know this method works we just need to keep trying..hoping for your bfp this month :) baby dust ur wayy *****
> 
> 
> Lesbianmystiq .. goodluck to you this month . I think id it doesnt work this time for me im going to try the softcups.. im only 3dpo tomorrow will be a week since first insemination and all day ive been feeling cramps on my right side. Idk what it is or if its just in my head . I plan on doing the hpt on the 27th. I do not want to do it early... hoping for bfp for all of us..:)

Thank you! Yes, the soft/instead cups are a life saver. Just put the sperm in the cup, slide it in, have a big O, and waaa-laaah! Have you been tracking your cycles? I asked because the cramps could be a late ovulation or possibly implantation if you O'ed early. I'll be anxiously counting down the days for you...10 days until testing!!!! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## loveislove

Lesbianmystiq yes ive been tracking my cycles I believed I Od on Saturday or sunday so I think its to early to have implantation cramps. Maybe its all in my head .. and today I woke up with a stuffy nose. So maybe im just out of it .Im barely at 4-5dpo so idk if you get symptoms that early. I still have a long wait.& thank you.. ur almost at testing day how does it feel ?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

loveislove said:


> Lesbianmystiq yes ive been tracking my cycles I believed I Od on Saturday or sunday so I think its to early to have implantation cramps. Maybe its all in my head .. and today I woke up with a stuffy nose. So maybe im just out of it .Im barely at 4-5dpo so idk if you get symptoms that early. I still have a long wait.& thank you.. ur almost at testing day how does it feel ?

I just hope you're not getting sick :-(...This is so exciting, I really hope you get your BFP!

I'm actually not currently in a cycle but will be inseminating at the end of this month. So I'll be testing on Valentine's Day :happydance:


----------



## loveislove

Lesbianmystiq thank you & I hope im not getting sick either I looked it up & some people will get cold like symptoms too so im hoping its a good sign.. goodluck next months. Valentine's day will be a wonderful day to get a bfp! :))


----------



## LesbianMystiq

loveislove said:


> Lesbianmystiq thank you & I hope im not getting sick either I looked it up & some people will get cold like symptoms too so im hoping its a good sign.. goodluck next months. Valentine's day will be a wonderful day to get a bfp! :))

FX that these are pregnancy symptoms leading to a BFP. And yes, that would a wonder Valentine's day gift


----------



## sassykay

Hey ladies, i love this thread already! Fingers crossed for you loveislove for your BFP this time round.

My wife and I are starting TTC with a known donor in a couple of weeks. I'm just waiting for AF to start the cycle in which we'll officially TTC. It's very exciting and quite scary - we've waited about 7 years for this!

How are you all feeling? I keep veering from 'ohmygoshimsoexcited..squeee' to 'whatifitneverhappensforme' 

Good luck all xxx


----------



## m.knight

I'm also using conceive plus. Not because wetness is an issue I just thought it might help. The difference I have noticed this month is that when I stand up after lying down for 30 mins that nothing falls out, or even comes out when I wipe, like it did when we weren't using conceive plus. Seems to be a good thing!


----------



## loveislove

Thank u sassykay everything we have to wait wait wait lol. Goodluck and hope it goes perfect for you. Today im 5dpo and I woke up really wet (tmi) srry.. even my pjs were wet idk if thats a good thing but all day so far its still wet. This morning at work I was just sitting there & all of a sudden had to throw up. . again srry for the tmi.. I never throw up so that was weird. Can I be having these symptoms so soon??? Bfp to us all:)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

How are you feeling LoveisLove? You should be 8dpo today! :happydance:


----------



## thepunks

Some symptoms can show up as early as 1 week past ov. Depends on how soon after ov the implantation happens for you.

Fingers crossed you get your BFP this week!

My wife and I will be doing our second round of insem this week or weekend depending on the opk. I really hope my new vitamins have helped lengthen my luteal phase so I don't have a repeat of last month. I am thinking they are working cause my CM has been much better so far.

Baby dust all around :)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I'm so excited, I'm officially beginning my 3rd ttc cycle...CD1!!!


----------



## LunaBean

welcome!!! Noah is a donor/AI at home baby :) There's a thread with a few of us, manye who have had success...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/165424-considering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html

and one for success stories

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

There's alot of info in my ttc journal too (link on first page of my new ttc journal in my signature)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies, just checking in... how's everyone doing?


----------



## LunaBean

Tired! lol. Noah was 1 yesterday, so Im still clearing up from the party! How are u?


----------



## Us2plusU

HI Ladies!!!!

I'm Shawn and my gf of 4 years and 7 months (and vessel that my child will pass thru) is Kynnie (pronounced Kenny). We have not actually started ttc, but we will in December of this year.

Reading the threads here have made me excited and extremely nervous at the same time. I may even be worried now, lol. 

I wish all of you luck with conceiving. No, what do you all call it??? ohh yeah.... I WISH YOU ALL TONS OF BABY DUST!!! I want a little boy so I'm accepting all BOY BABY DUST in advance for my stockpile :haha:, so if you have some send it my way, lol


----------



## LesbianMystiq

LunaBean said:


> Tired! lol. Noah was 1 yesterday, so Im still clearing up from the party! How are u?

Happy Belated Birthday Noah! :happydance: I hope you were able to catch up on your rest. 

AFM, I'm planning for my inseminations to start on Wednesday and end on Friday, as that is the day I 'O'...FX for me! :thumbup:


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Us2plusU said:


> HI Ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm Shawn and my gf of 4 years and 7 months (and vessel that my child will pass thru) is Kynnie (pronounced Kenny). We have not actually started ttc, but we will in December of this year.
> 
> Reading the threads here have made me excited and extremely nervous at the same time. I may even be worried now, lol.
> 
> I wish all of you luck with conceiving. No, what do you all call it??? ohh yeah.... I WISH YOU ALL TONS OF BABY DUST!!! I want a little boy so I'm accepting all BOY BABY DUST in advance for my stockpile :haha:, so if you have some send it my way, lol

Welcome to the thread Shawn and I have a LOADS of babydust for you! We are definitely all in the same boat so feel free to ask questions or for advice. Good luck with your journey :flower:


----------



## Murmers0110

Hi everyone. I am new to this thread and am looking for support and advice from anyone willing. My husband and I are in moth 2 of ttc and cycle 2 of clomid. We thought we had all the kinks worked out but he has developed an erectile disfunction. We have switch over to doing at home insemination. I have done it the past 2 days. I'm very overwhelmed with the whole clomid and opk thing but now this is just something else to overthink. What do y'all do and if it has worked, what worked best?



P.s. I just started to go back and reread this thread when I saw the title. I hope I don't offend anyone by asking y'all for insight since I am not a lesbian.


----------



## lanelllovely

Well me and my dp are trying to conceive also, we have been together for 5 yrs. She has had 3 kids of her own and they are all big girls now. I have never had a child and would love to add a piece of me to this world. This is going to be my 2nd cylce. I will be doing an AI at home next week, we are using a donor from a cryo bank. The last time was way off and we AI way too late I had ewcm on thur and we AI that following Monday...Yea I didnt do all the research I should have, jsut kinda jumped into it, but I think I have it know, and I have a great support system and a friend who is also trying to conceive. Blessings and baby dust to all!! Praying for a BFP for all.


----------



## loveislove

Hii ladies.. heres an update im 16 dpo & 2 days late... Af was due on the 27th but didnt show. I poas at 11 dpo & 13 dpo and both bfn.. :/ im gonna wait til saturday when im 20 dpo to poas again if Af hasnt showed up by then. Today I felt cramps on my left side kinda felt behind my belly button. I havent really had any other symptoms lately. My stomach does feel weriod sometimes like tingling but maybe its all in my head lol. Especially when I read everyones symptoms. Lol well baby dust to everyone ... bfp for everyone too... GL ladies!! :)


----------



## aussieagility

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum... My partner and I have been ttc for 8 months in total over two years... Using Home ICI using a friend donor. I do not know why I am not pregnant yet (though I have only ever tried for 3 months at a time and taken breaks because the donors lose interest). I am 24 yrs old and she is 26. I live in AB from NB and am surrounded by her friends and her family, so it is nice that I have found this forum so I can actually feel a bit like I have my own support network! I spoke to my doctor and she refered me to a fertility specialist, however I am going to wait a while to go. Anyways, so I am ttc again and it would be nice to have a ttc buddy that is using home insemination as well! Success stories from this would be great as well! As I beginning to worry that maybe it does not work!


----------



## LunaBean

It definately works, Noah is proof! Theres a success story thread,will fimd the link!


----------



## LunaBean

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/458990-home-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Welcome to the new comers of this forum, good luck to all of you on your journey!

AFM, I finished my last of 3 inseminations this morning--I'm officially in the 2ww! Many prayers and FX for a Valentine's BFP! :happydance:

* loveislove* Have you tested yet?


----------



## aussieagility

Good Luck! And thanks LunaBean! I


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Bump!


----------



## sassykay

Hi ladies, how is everyone?? I'm also now officially in the 2WW - I'm 1/2dpo today after first round of inseminations at home with known donor. Am trying very hard not to symptom spot as I know it's waaaaay too early, but you know how those things go :haha::haha:

Sasss xxx


----------



## shayandkay

Hi everyone,
I am new to this message board so please forgive me if I do not know the lingo. I have a 19 year old daughter with my ex-husband and a four year old daughter with my wife. We have been together for a little over seven years. We got pregnant with our four year old through IUI on the first try. I was 36 years old then. We started trying to have another child about a year ago and have not been so lucky. The fertility clinic closed down and we had to travel to another town for each insemination. We had to constantly take time off of work, the process was stressful, and the environment felt too sterile. We said we would stop at three tries, but I think we might have done 5 or 6 tries. The money we spent could have went towards IVF. We would take breaks in between trying and we had one positive, but I had my period shortly after. After a year of trying I was ready to call it a quits, but then an acquaintance told us that her and partner used a midwife and got pregnant the first try. When I found out that it cost her a fraction of what it cost us, I almost lost it. I am the research queen, but I never knew that midwives did insemination. The midwife came to our house and did the insemination and I tested positive, but got my period soon after. The next time I asked my doctor for Clomid and tested negative. I texted the midwife and informed her that I was doing it one more time and I am done. Last month we tried again using a different donor. We have tried different cryobanks and different donors in the past with no success. The donor that we used with the four year old is no longer available, so this time I tried to find a donor with similar ethnic background and blood type as he. Both of the donor's blood type is O+ and so is mine. Well I tested and I got a positive. I am going for my blood test this week. Hopefully this pregnancy will stick. To think that I almost gave up! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif


----------



## LesbianMystiq

shayandkay said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this message board so please forgive me if I do not know the lingo. I have a 19 year old daughter with my ex-husband and a four year old daughter with my wife. We have been together for a little over seven years. We got pregnant with our four year old through IUI on the first try. I was 36 years old then. We started trying to have another child about a year ago and have not been so lucky. The fertility clinic closed down and we had to travel to another town for each insemination. We had to constantly take time off of work, the process was stressful, and the environment felt too sterile. We said we would stop at three tries, but I think we might have done 5 or 6 tries. The money we spent could have went towards IVF. We would take breaks in between trying and we had one positive, but I had my period shortly after. After a year of trying I was ready to call it a quits, but then an acquaintance told us that her and partner used a midwife and got pregnant the first try. When I found out that it cost her a fraction of what it cost us, I almost lost it. I am the research queen, but I never knew that midwives did insemination. The midwife came to our house and did the insemination and I tested positive, but got my period soon after. The next time I asked my doctor for Clomid and tested negative. I texted the midwife and informed her that I was doing it one more time and I am done. Last month we tried again using a different donor. We have tried different cryobanks and different donors in the past with no success. The donor that we used with the four year old is no longer available, so this time I tried to find a donor with similar ethnic background and blood type as he. Both of the donor's blood type is O+ and so is mine. Well I tested and I got a positive. I am going for my blood test this week. Hopefully this pregnancy will stick. To think that I almost gave up! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I bid you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

If you don't mind me asking, what bank did you use?


----------



## aussieagility

So I am now ttc and SHOULD be about 4 days or so from Ovulation...(never seem to get ewcm though so we will see). Anyone know if EWCM happens in every fertile female? And how risky using pasteurised egg whites is? And where I could get pasteurised egg whites? Also, for the OPK, how long before ovulating does the line show up? I had a very faint line that you could barely see yesterday... Does that mean that I am WAYYY too early or?? Sorry I am new to actually using these, I really didn't think I would have such a hard time getting BFP... So I gave in and decided to try new things! I have tried for 10 cycles over about 3 years. Donors haven't exactly been easy to come by!
Thanks in advance girls!


----------



## shayandkay

][/QUOTE]

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I bid you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

If you don't mind me asking, what bank did you use?[/QUOTE]

With the 4 year old we used Cryogenic Laboratories, Inc. (CLI). The fertility clinic that we used last year hinted to us that they were not a good option. We decided to try California cryobank without success. We then started using CLI again and had success with our second donor there. CLI is affiliated fairfax cryobanks and is one of the cheaper banks out there. A lot of the extras, like childhood pictures, personal profiles, etc, are free at CLI. The downside is that I do not know how often they get new donors. We kept seeing the same guys in our search a year later. Choosing donors can be very difficult. After so many BFN I started to become less involved in the process. I was active when it came to choosing our last donor, because I knew that I was not going to try again if we didn't become pregnant this time.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

shayandkay said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I bid you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what bank did you use?
> 
> With the 4 year old we used Cryogenic Laboratories, Inc. (CLI). The fertility clinic that we used last year hinted to us that they were not a good option. We decided to try California cryobank without success. We then started using CLI again and had success with our second donor there. CLI is affiliated fairfax cryobanks and is one of the cheaper banks out there. A lot of the extras, like childhood pictures, personal profiles, etc, are free at CLI. The downside is that I do not know how often they get new donors. We kept seeing the same guys in our search a year later. Choosing donors can be very difficult. After so many BFN I started to become less involved in the process. I was active when it came to choosing our last donor, because I knew that I was not going to try again if we didn't become pregnant this time.Click to expand...

Wow! I just looked them up and they are significantly cheaper than other banks. Their selection isn't the best either but the price can't be beat!


----------



## shayandkay

They are cheap. The fertility clinic hinted that CLI quality was not the greatest. There concern was that the cryobank was possibly splitting the sperm. This means that they pay the donor once, but get paid twice. I am not sure if that is true or not. I also liked the idea that the bank was located in another state. I live in California and I am sure that I lot of women use a cryobank from this state. I only know one other couple that used Fairfax, which is the affiliate of CLI.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

shayandkay said:


> They are cheap. The fertility clinic hinted that CLI quality was not the greatest. There concern was that the cryobank was possibly splitting the sperm. This means that they pay the donor once, but get paid twice. I am not sure if that is true or not. I also liked the idea that the bank was located in another state. I live in California and I am sure that I lot of women use a cryobank from this state. I only know one other couple that used Fairfax, which is the affiliate of CLI.

I've used fairfax 6 times (to include the last inseminations) so I'm familiar. It seems like CLI doesn't have that much of a variety as you mentioned, which really limits your choices especially for me since I need ICI vials. The fact that you used frozen sperm is definitely inspiring as people like to say that the chances are closer to zero than they are to being a possibility. I really hope this worked for me this time.


----------



## Elliottsmum

Hi everyone, just found this thread. We TTC 5 times with my wife but she has too much aniexty so no stickies. We are now trying with me. After 15 days of poas I finally got my +opk! We are inseminating today 
Good luck everyone 
Aussieagility - the clinic said 24-48 hours after the +opk, but I spend 15 days trying to read faint lines. When it showed up as the same color on the stick I didn't believe it. I tested 3 sticks on one sample. It was a positive for sure! My cycle is anywhere from 31-35 days so I started testing at CD10 and didn't get my + until CD23! Of course in research you can delay ov by stress and testing everyday stressed me out to no end. Good luck and like everyone says don't give up


----------



## aussieagility

Does anyone know if the line gets darker and darker or if it just "suddenly appears"? I am on CD 11 of a 26 day cycle (usually)... I used a first response instead of a clearblue today and the line was darker than it had been... but not quite the same as the test line... So no LH surge today :(... But I am wondering if it is getting closer maybe? I AI'd on CD 8, 10, and will be trying again 12 & 14... Hopefully I get my LH surge by then!! If not I guess I will just try again next month! I only have this donor for 3 months so fingers crossed it will work in that time! 
Good Luck to Everyone!!


----------



## aussieagility

Well I got a positive OPK :)... so now I know I ovulate at least!


----------



## WaitingonGod

m.knight said:


> Were in a slightly different situation. Hubby can ejaculate but not in me during sex due to other issues so while were saving for iui we are trying at home insem. This is month 3. 1st wasn't successful, 2nd timing was off. Got positive opk this morning so trying today and for the next few days. Been TTC for just over 2 years in total. I would also like to hear any success stories.

My hubby and I are in the same boat!! Right now dong research and going to try soon...We will have to stay in touch and share stories. Hoping you get a good answer this month!!!


----------



## WaitingonGod

LesbianMystiq said:


> loveislove said:
> 
> 
> Hi thepunks :) I know this method works we just need to keep trying..hoping for your bfp this month :) baby dust ur wayy *****
> 
> 
> Lesbianmystiq .. goodluck to you this month . I think id it doesnt work this time for me im going to try the softcups.. im only 3dpo tomorrow will be a week since first insemination and all day ive been feeling cramps on my right side. Idk what it is or if its just in my head . I plan on doing the hpt on the 27th. I do not want to do it early... hoping for bfp for all of us..:)
> 
> Thank you! Yes, the soft/instead cups are a life saver. Just put the sperm in the cup, slide it in, have a big O, and waaa-laaah! Have you been tracking your cycles? I asked because the cramps could be a late ovulation or possibly implantation if you O'ed early. I'll be anxiously counting down the days for you...10 days until testing!!!! So exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm going to apologize up front for my lack if knowledge but we so want to have a baby :). I see you said you put the sperm in the cup insert and have the big O. All the research I've done says to insert with syringe. Is this not necessary? 

Thanks!!


----------



## WaitingonGod

This s encouraging to me!!


----------



## WaitingonGod

Murmers0110 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this thread and am looking for support and advice from anyone willing. My husband and I are in moth 2 of ttc and cycle 2 of clomid. We thought we had all the kinks worked out but he has developed an erectile disfunction. We have switch over to doing at home insemination. I have done it the past 2 days. I'm very overwhelmed with the whole clomid and opk thing but now this is just something else to overthink. What do y'all do and if it has worked, what worked best?
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. I just started to go back and reread this thread when I saw the title. I hope I don't offend anyone by asking y'all for insight since I am not a lesbian.

My hubby and I are trying at home insemination as well. We can share stories and help each other. :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies! My wife and I are on our 2nd cycle for TTC #1. We are 2 dpo right now, AF due March 2nd. We are doing at home insem with a known donor who is a friend. Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Elliottsmum

How is everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## jury3

I"m 6 dpo today....bbs are sore, but that's normal. I have a lower backache, but I have issues with my back all the time, so that doesn't mean much. Just waiting to test...How are you doing?


----------



## sassykay

Guys... I can't believe it.... BFP after 1 try inseminating at home. 
This does work!!!

For anyone wanting the technique:

My wife and I inseminated two & one days before ov, used Conceive Plus (like Preseed) and laid with hips elevated for about two hours. We used fresh sperm, within one hour of ejaculation. 

I was taking conception vitamin, B6 (for short luteal phase), evening primrose (for cm) and a Vit B complex. I'd been eating a pregnancy diet for about a month, not drinking, virtually cut out caffeine. 

I'm 31, donor is 34. 

I am still in shock...early days, but so glad I can conceive full stop! I've had irregular periods for years and was worried.

Really hope this information helps some of you. Don't give up - it can be done xxxxx


----------



## jury3

Sassy-Congrats! That's so exciting! I hope you have a healthy 9 months and a healthy baby at the end :)

You should put your story on this thread. A lot of ladies use it for information :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html


----------



## aussieagility

Congrats sassykay!!! I am out this month... BFN at 10dpo... On to next month for me.


----------



## jury3

aussie-has AF shown? 10 dpo seems early still...lots of people don't get bfps until 12-16 dpo.


----------



## aussieagility

No AF has not shown but I tested using a first response 4 days(counting today) before af is due and the tests say that it can tell up to 5 days before af is due... Do you really think it is too early? I was sure I was out...?


----------



## jury3

10 dpo is definitely still early, especially if your AF isn't due yet. Check out this link:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10

You can check out stats for other days as well:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php

I personally wouldn't count myself out until AF showed or I was at least 14-16 dpo with no bfp. Don't give up yet! :dust:


----------



## aussieagility

Oh okay :) THanks for that :)


----------



## jury3

No problem! Hope you get good news soon :)


----------



## aussieagility

Yea... me as well... Seeing my first BFP would be amazing!


----------



## ajd36

Hi ladies,

I feel I have the connection with you guys, using a donor from a Sperm Bank. I am currently using Pacific Reproductive Services. They told me the chances of an at home positive using frozen sperm was slim, but would be greatly increased doing an IUI and acupuncture. I did both and got my BFP with my first IUI, so it does work fine with just one IUI that cycle using frozen guys. My friend helped me to conceive my second BPF the natural way, but I lost that baby too. I am about ready to take my first dose of clomid this cycle and try for IUI #4 and a bfp

Best of luck ladies!!!


----------



## jury3

ajd-So you've had 2 bfps and lost both? That must be so hard for you, but at least you know you can get preggo! Now you just need it to stick! Good luck :)


----------



## jury3

For those of you who used/use softcups, how did you do it? We tried for the first time last night. We put the goods into the cup and then inserted the cup. I tried to put preseed around the rim, but I couldn't get it in bc it kept slipping. So, I ended up wiping some of it off. Then when I actually got it in, some of the stuff got squeezed out. Does this happen to other people? I added preseed to the cup before I put the sperm in, maybe I shouldn't do that next time? We might go back to the syringe and then put the cup in after...


----------



## LunaBean

I inseminated then inserted the cup!


----------



## jury3

Thanks Luna! I actually ended up putting the preseed in myself first and then put the sperm in the cup and inserted the cup. That seemed to work well. I didn't have the leakage I had before and it slid in easier.


----------



## LunaBean

I 'think' I put in 4ml concieve plus, same as preseed, the inseminated, then the cup! Was fun trying to get it back out again when it got stuck lol


----------



## jury3

I only used 2ml, I wasn't sure how much to use. I figured that was a good starting point lol yeah, they are not always easy to get back out....and they are kind of gross with all that's been up there lol


----------



## jury3

How's everyone doing?


----------

